# LED night veiwing lights?



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm installing a new set on my tanks this evening and I got thinking how many other people use veiwing lights in the evening especially at this time of year! Would love to see others set ups I will post pictures this evening when there up and running!
Cheers!
Josh


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Arcadia moonlight. Great piece of kit. But I think you may have already known this!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool! Yer iv read a lot about them but not used one  got any pics of it running? Ill post some pics when all the reps main lights go off in about half hour or so


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are the ones I put in tonight (red ones)








Blue = amphibians 
Red = reptiles 

























More going into Indianas tank when I get a chance


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## jarry (Oct 16, 2012)

these sensual lighting is so cool and soothing to eyes...what a magic created with lights...the hard work is worth to be praised..mesmerizing..


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Yer that looks really good Tom!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Red- reptile
Blue - amphibian 
Green - plant growth only 


Josh


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

All wired onto switches and I wired up Indianas tank today!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a question, what colour light should i be using at night for my leo?Currently i'm using an exo terra blue moon light, just wondering whether its the right colour or not.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Not 100% tbh! I'm using red for the snakes as there the lowest lux LEDs I could get also I did read snakes struggle to see red but I could be wrong, and blue looks good with the water and green for the plants! Lol of say stick with what you have! Can't go wrong replicating moonlight as a night veiwing!


----------



## jarry (Oct 16, 2012)

blue is fine:2thumb:...you can even use something like green which is a bit brighter..


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol well iv got red for reptiles, blue for amphibians and green for pure plant growth


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Ozzie's LED lighting, fitted with a dimmer they go from a moonlight type glow to 'get your sunglasses'.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks really cool! I'm guessing its 240v LEDs if its on a dimmer? Great effect!


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

JPalmer said:


> That looks really cool! I'm guessing its 240v LEDs if its on a dimmer? Great effect!


No mate, 12v through an adaptor, full kit bought from reptiles-ink on here


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

That's really cool! How much that set ya back if you don't mind me asking  
Josh


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

JPalmer said:


> That's really cool! How much that set ya back if you don't mind me asking
> Josh


Can't remember TBH mate, contact reptiles-ink and he'll quote you a price for your exact requirement. I've got a 2' strip in a 4' Viv, it's a bit of an overkill - a 1' strip would have done the job fine.


----------



## D8NTP (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is my royal's viv with an LED kit from iSTAT.
In blue








In white


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

That's cool! One light unit or two? Have you noticed any advers behaviour when it's on at night? 
Josh


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

does anyone have a link for where they got there's from as all I can seem to find are for under cars..or is this what you use??


----------



## D8NTP (Nov 5, 2012)

Its one unit that you can change from blue, red, green and white. I only put it in this evening. I wanted something that had a blue light for night viewing and a white light for aiding with cleaning, having red and green in one unit is just a bonus.


----------



## D8NTP (Nov 5, 2012)

bhayward said:


> does anyone have a link for where they got there's from as all I can seem to find are for under cars..or is this what you use??


Here you go http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/916094-istat-led-strips-controller-power.html


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

bhayward said:


> does anyone have a link for where they got there's from as all I can seem to find are for under cars..or is this what you use??


Or this
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/505550-led-lighting.html

Will definitely be getting some in the future, but i hear nothing but good news about them.
Id pm him personally though its easier than waiting for him to look at your post.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I have played with the under car ones which is why I'm now interested in the proper set ups  that istat looks brilliant tho!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

well i have bought the arcadia moonlight led,( same as tomcannon) but its going in my viv build so no pics as yet


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It might be worth mentioning that reptiles and amphibians are thought to benefit from some time in *complete* darkness- so it is probably a good idea to have your LEDs on timers, to go off at some point in the night.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

JPalmer said:


> Lol well iv got red for reptiles, blue for amphibians and green for pure plant growth


Green light doesnt stimulate plant growth, red and blue light does.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> Green light doesnt stimulate plant growth, red and blue light does.


The green is just so it's not pitch black during dark time while we're still up! All the LEDs go off before I go to sleep so all tanks get a good complete dark time aswell!


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh it was just you said green for pure plant growth thats all. I took it that you were using the green light to help the plants grow.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

No all tanks have a day cycle and the LEDs are just veiwing lights for the evening!


----------

